# new shoelaces (Salomon Symbio '05)



## rustydomino (Jan 3, 2008)

When I had to replace my laces on my old Salomon boots, REI helped me find the part number and ordered it for me.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

those were my first boots and I hated them. They were well built and fit me very well...but the weak link was that Quicklace "lock" which kept loosening up (a lot) every run. They also aren't dual-zone, meaning the ankle area can't be tightened. You've probably spent enough beginner time on these lame boots - Take the broken lace as a sign and upgrade to anything Salomon with Powerlace Pro.


----------



## looking4snow (Mar 25, 2012)

My first boots too.  Very comfortable, but yeah, i've had the same problem with loosening up as mentioned above. I have other boots. Want to repair those and give to one of my friends or maybe I will sell to somebody, who is begginer and don't want to invest a lot.

Probably I will buy simple shoelace, make about 6 holes and use it without speed lacing. I will figure it out later.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

yeah, I gave my symbios away to a noob. I guess you could go to a hardware store and find a similar type rope/string to act as a lace. Can't remember if the pull bar can be disassembled, but, if it can, the boots should be good (shitty) as new.


----------

